# In case you need a laugh...



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL...i always need a laugh...

ah, millie...always the lady !!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooohhhh! BAD doggie! Really super cute.  But bad!! :tongue:

This is one of those times when you had to try to keep your stern face on when all you really wanted to do was laugh your head off. Huh?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oooohhhh! BAD doggie! Really super cute.  But bad!! :tongue:
> 
> This is one of those times when you had to try to keep your stern face on when all you really wanted to do was laugh your head off. Huh?


I wasn't even there! Hahah. I was upstairs doing work and the cleaning guy was downstairs. He walked into the kitchen and saw her. He thought it was so funny.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah bless her, she just wanted a cup of tea!! xxx


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, but that would sooooo NOT fly in my house. lol. 
I don't allow dogs in the kitchen, so dogs on the kitchen counter would not be happening. 
That being said, I can laugh at it because it's not my kitchen! haha. I wonder how often she does that when she thinks mama isn't looking. LOL. Sometimes I wonder what my dogs come up with when my back is turned. 
Off topic, I love your kitchen, from what I can see. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I would have laughed my head off too, its not like it's happening everyday - that you know of  Bet she just about pooped herself when she realised she'd been seen!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Well..she is a well established counter surfer. I am fairly convinced that there is no way to train this out of her, and the easiest method to prevent counter surfing is simply to not leave any food out. The dogs are always allowed in the kitchen - in fact - that is the main area where we and the dogs spend our time. Anyway, there were literally 3 tiny Zukes treats left up there on the counter. She has never jumped all the way up onto the counter before this to my knowledge!!

It is honestly too hilarious - I never would have been mad even if I had seen her. It is my fault for leaving temptation for her. :wink:

Apparently she was too scared to get down. I don't blame her!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Ha ha ha!
......your dog standing on kitchen bench was also funny and I like your kitchen too!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

sozzle said:


> ha ha very funny, love your kitchen also.* Do you really go out in public with your dog trimmed like that?* do you show, *it looks so funny*.


I find that quite rude.

And no, she is not a show dog. She is a spayed pet. It is not a show clip, either.

ETA: I see that sozzle edited this out of their post. Too bad, I already saw it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like she's standing on tippie-toes. So dainty!!

I am always astounded when I see photos of people with a bunch of dogs, and their house is spotless. If I showed a photo of my kitchen, you would see the table full of stuff, an empty Mountain Dew cardboard thing on the floor, dirty dishes on the counter, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> I find that quite rude.
> 
> And no, she is not a show dog. She is a spayed pet. It is not a show clip, either.
> 
> ETA: I see that sozzle edited this out of their post. Too bad, I already saw it.


Try not to let it bother you! She's a pretty lady! Poodles trimmed "foofey" (lack of better word, please don't take that offensive!)are a love it or hate it kind of look. I know lots of people hate the smushy look of a Boxer, and I'm sure when I post her pictures half pf people think "BLEH! ugly dog!" but I love it! Lots of people don't like the look of a poodle, but you love it and that's all that matters!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Try not to let it bother you! She's a pretty lady! Poodles trimmed "foofey" (lack of better word, please don't take that offensive!)are a love it or hate it kind of look. I know lots of people hate the smushy look of a Boxer, but I love it! Lots of people don't like the look of a poodle, but you love it and that's all that matters!


Just wait till I have pictures of Tiger in his full continental show clip at 12 months!!!! Millie's haircut is hardly "foofey" compared to what he will be sporting!

If y'all could only see Millie in real life....she _looks_ dainty, but she swims in ponds with labs, splashes through mud, tackles great danes....I get comments weekly at the dog park about how she has changed peoples' opinion of poodles! She is quite the tomboy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BrownieM said:


> Just wait till I have pictures of Tiger in his full continental show clip at 12 months!!!! Millie's haircut is hardly "foofey" compared to what he will be sporting!
> 
> If y'all could only see Millie in real life....she _looks_ dainty, but she swims in ponds with labs, splashes through mud, tackles great danes....I get comments weekly at the dog park about how she has changed peoples' opinion of poodles! She is quite the tomboy.


Haha, can't wait for the pics!!

And I believe it, about Millie. All the standard poodles I've ever met are so athletic and just not what you usually think of when (as a non-poodle-person) you generally think "poodle." Nothing frilly, foofy, or prissy about their personalities! I think they have excellent personalities to be honest, IF bred well and given what they need, being a highly intelligent breed sadly I think a lot of people "short change" them in the mental stimulation department! Is their look my cup of tea? Well, honestly... no. I can appreciate the look, for sure, but well... look at my breeds of choice! They're opposite. And, Annie probably has a "prissier" personality than any Poodle I've ever met! :wink:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

‪Millie's Swim‬‏ - YouTube

Pardon the poor quality of my iphone video.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Poodles are quite fascinating, and they are also misunderstood. Millie is as much of a water dog as a retriever. In fact, they ARE retrievers, I think. And gun dogs. Back in the old days on the farm, we had a friend who hunted with a poodle - he was quite made fun of by all the manly men and their big black labs, but as they say in Texas - that dog could hunt! Which is why it sometimes makes me wonder when i see a poodle so finely groomed they look like a Christmas cake - i hope they let that dog go do his thing sometimes.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> Poodles are quite fascinating, and they are also misunderstood. Millie is as much of a water dog as a retriever. In fact, they ARE retrievers, I think. And gun dogs. Back in the old days on the farm, we had a friend who hunted with a poodle - he was quite made fun of by all the manly men and their big black labs, but as they say in Texas - that dog could hunt! Which is why it sometimes makes me wonder when i see a poodle so finely groomed they look like a Christmas cake - i hope they let that dog go do his thing sometimes.


Millie goes to the dog park and gets muddy every Saturday.  She also gets a bath that evening. She gets her cake and eats it too. :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the picture of Millie standing on the island is so funny!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I find that quite rude.
> 
> And no, she is not a show dog. She is a spayed pet. It is not a show clip, either.
> 
> ETA: I see that sozzle edited this out of their post. Too bad, I already saw it.


Damn I wasn't quick enough. Sorry BrownieM it did make me laugh and yes it was a bit rude hence the editing. Put it down to ignorance on my part as I have only ever seen poodles trimmed that way for shows. I meet poodles standard and toy at the river every day but they have coat all over. I think in New Zealand people would be looked at strangely with a 'manicured' poodle - small country and a bit insular at times.
As my husband says, "think about it twice then don't say it!"


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Damn I wasn't quick enough. Sorry BrownieM it did make me laugh and yes it was a bit rude hence the editing. Put it down to ignorance on my part as I have only ever seen poodles trimmed that way for shows. I meet poodles standard and toy at the river every day but they have coat all over. I think in New Zealand people would be looked at strangely with a 'manicured' poodle - small country and a bit insular at times.
> As my husband says, "think about it twice then don't say it!"


When it's 105 degrees outside with a heat index of 118 you might think differently. :wink: The pom poms are left on to avoid the "chicken leg" look that poodles tend to have.

Also, Millie's haircut is considered a "pet" haircut. No poodle in any country can be shown in that haircut.


----------



## Alycia (Jul 20, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I find that quite rude.
> 
> And no, she is not a show dog. She is a spayed pet. It is not a show clip, either.
> 
> ETA: I see that sozzle edited this out of their post. Too bad, I already saw it.


She's pretty....that picture made me laugh.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

That photo is HILARIOUS. I worked on a farm that had a spoo once and she was a lot like Millie. I forget her real name, I just used to call her Doodle or Noodle. But she loved to get dirty and was a total clutz. They kept her in a short kennel clip, I think with those pom-poms on her she would've been too hilarious to handle. And she could hunt like you would not believe!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHA, I LOVE it!!!LOL We got a picture of our Basset like that once...sadly it was lost to a flood of our storage space!:frown:

Anyways I LOVE LOVE  her!!:biggrin: And that cut looks smashing on her!:happy: And like you said, with the heat in the summer a cut with even amount all over the body would be foolish! But I LOVE her's!:happy:


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I love standard poodles - such a pretty little lady you have there!

I came in the kitchen once to find BOTH my dogs - one huge and one tiny - standing on my kitchen table! Funny now, not so much then.


----------

